# Laminating drywall over plaster



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Boy if theres one thing I can't stand is when some hacks who don't know how to plaster go and repair it by laminating it with drywall
I started a bathroom ceiling repair yesterday, well who ever these Hacks were, what azzholes!:whistling This is how they do it.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well as you can see the boneheads could have repaired the plaster but no, they would rather use 3/8 and cover it up, the thing is the Morons didn't fix the water leak:whistling


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

So after finding black mold on the back side of their 3/8's drywall I moved to the walls well hey they used Greenboard like that's gonna help:whistling


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

You are the Master!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, yeah....:whistling:
Tell us about the bottle.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

The bottle is a 1920's no name on it but it had some plaster in it. I also found a couple pieces of wax paper and a Newspaper the date on it was May 11, 1925 I figure someone must have had lunch when they were hanging the lath and they threw their trash down and this stuff ended up in the ceiling.
Plumbers came yesterday put in all new copper supply lines and all new drains pipes, they should finish up today then I will put the bathroom back together.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm Moldy Goodness.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well heres where I'm at with this bathroom


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

This is where I finished up today


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I went back this morning and painted the bathroom ceiling, Monday I'l paint the walls and wood work.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I finished up the Bathroom


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

we laminate all the time but its not our choice . we give our prices and timetables the homeowner & general then tells us how they want it done. but we do it that way 95% of the time. but no we dont hang over a problem water leak.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

All I know OldRivers is these young guys in my area call themselves plasterers and pull this move all the time. in my eyes they are Hacks why lie about what your going to do for a customer. If you tell a person your going to plaster and then turn around and do drywall:whistling That is a LIAR and a HACK now in your case when your being asked to drywall well that's a whole different ballgame.:thumbsup:
I lost a job next door to this job cause I told the HomeOwner I would fix his four ceiling with plastering them and these two young guys came in under bid my price by $1,500 and then they slapped up drywall over the wood lath then they painted the place by spraying it, they had to come back three times and fix and do some touch ups:laughing: A couple of Real Professionals:clap:


----------

